# Spitfire Audio - Albion ONE Trailer Competition



## Ilko Birov

Hi everybody, 

Hope you all have a happy New Year's eve, and 2018 is a good one. 
Here is my submission to the latest Spitfire Audio competition, enjoy:


----------



## Ilko Birov

By the way, here is the link to this competition, you can submit by January 9th

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/start-scoring-movies-now/


----------



## tav.one

Beautiful piece, minimal & moving.

What library did you use here?


----------



## Ilko Birov

itstav said:


> Beautiful piece, minimal & moving.
> 
> What library did you use here?



Thanks for the feedback! 

I used Albion ONE, Albion V, and Symphonic Brass.


----------



## angeruroth

It is beautifully subtle and delicate Ilko, a very nice track, and completely different to the one I've made.
Here is my entry for the competition:

Happy new year!


----------



## markd

And here's my entry. It seems that I'm one of the few people who went less orchestral and more ethereal! lol!


----------



## Shamgar

This is mine, but am still very much a midi-noob and still have much to learn getting the midi sound to like anything other than programmed keys. And in retrospect the MP2 samples sound out of tune compared to the rest. Oh well....


----------



## Harry

Ilko Birov said:


> Thanks for the feedback!
> 
> I used Albion ONE ...


Isn't that ... the prize?


----------



## Saxer

Just found this collection thread... my version here: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/albion-one-trailer-competition-one-more-version.67898/


----------



## Black Light Recordings

Great work guys! I went all out and wanted to see how many times I could squeeze one melodic phrase into 1m10sec.

Here is mine:


----------



## storyteller

Really good work everyone! Just found this thread as well. I had originally posted my demo in a separate thread, but wanted to put it here in the collection thread. Just for fun I added 15 second and 10 second edits to the video just to see how trailerette variations would look. Hope you enjoy!

*Spitfire Albion Trailer Rescore Links*

Full Version:


15 Second:


10 Second:


Soundcloud:


----------



## Rudankort

Finally listened to all versions. Wanted to finish my entry first. So different compositions, so many interesting ideas. Great work everyone!

My version is here:
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/noob-attempt-at-albion-one-trailer.68004/


----------



## AdamAlake




----------



## Ryan Spratt

I only used my own, homemade sample libraries to make this piece. Each sound has a little story and is a small part of my life. Some of the sounds include old instruments found in family garages, anything remotely interesting I find in a kitchen, my shower door, a very out of tune attempt at a string library from 10 years ago and my late pet bird, "Feathers"


----------



## artomatic

My 2 cents. Late to the game here... just made the deadline. This was a really fun experience! 
Good luck to all the fine composers here!


----------



## ptram

I see everybody is moving their version here. I'll do the same.



#spitfireaudio #startscoringmoviesnow

Paolo


----------



## catibi79

Here's my version!


----------



## chris massa

New to the scene. Here is mine.


----------

